# The dog portrait



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, so I have started the portrait 

I will upload photos of the drawing in progress here and fingers crossed the owner recognises their pooch asap, else I will have failed as an artist :blink: lol

CONGRATULATIONS to the owner (when you realise its your dog) and, everyone else, please enjoy the drawing in progress 

Photos to follow shortly


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Hope whoever it is loves it!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oooh im all excited like a big kid


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ooh! hurry up! hurry up! hurry up!  soooooo!! EXCITED!! to see  xx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Ohh..cant wait to see what it will Look like!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ohh brilliant, I shall follow with great interest


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats to whose it is  I just cant wait to see your drawing!! I love your work


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

OOOOH OOOOH SOOOO EXCITING. 
Congratulations to whoevers dog it is, cant wait to see the start if it.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ditto to everything that's been said.
It's going to be wonderful to see who's dog is finally being revealed slowly.
Keep checking on my iPhone every half hour lol


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

sailor said:


> Ok, so I have started the portrait
> 
> I will upload photos of the drawing in progress here and fingers crossed the owner recognises their pooch asap, else I will have failed as an artist :blink: lol
> 
> ...


ooh you're quite the showman aren't you!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Hope whoever it is loves it!


Me too lol



kimdelyse said:


> ooh you're quite the showman aren't you!


Er, no...  might be a show woman tho, I just like seeing people happy thats all


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Oooh im all excited like a big kid


Me too!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I know I know  its not a spot :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:  :lol:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I know too xx looks really good already x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oooh its gonna be a good one


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG!! is it a Walrus? sorry Hun! couldn't resist (I'm just being a Cow now!!  forgive me!!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I know who it is


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Oooo I think I know!!!!

Lol - Nicky - technically it IS a bit dalmationy at the minute  So it still counts :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

It looks a bit like a Lhasa to me. I think :lol:


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Its not mine
But congrats to the winner, that nose looks fab already


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks like Shazalhasa dog to me


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Did you finish the other portrait? i'm going blind trying to find it LOL


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats to the winner - I think it looks like one of Shaza's Lhasa's too.
Cant wait till she see's it.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

congratulations to the winner its looking great


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Angie2011 said:


> OMG!! is it a Walrus? sorry Hun! couldn't resist (I'm just being a Cow now!!  forgive me!!


Nooo, arctic creatures, was last week.... keep up lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sailor said:


> Nooo, arctic creatures, was last week.... keep up lol


Really looking good


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ino! ino! i am hanging my head in shame!!  hehe! x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

sailor said:


>


Ummm... Green eyed monster raising its ugly head  :crying:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tanya1989 said:


> Ummm... Green eyed monster raising its ugly head  :crying:


Yep mine tooo hun, we could always use our 'button' lol

Seriously Sailor I know the recipient of this one will be well made up


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I love the fur- really silky looking! And the cute little nose


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow it is looking so good already, you are a fast worker!! and really an amazing artist. I would have loved it to have been mine 

Congrats and enjoy to the winner.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I cant believe how fab its looking already


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Its looking great, well done to the winner..One lucky member


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

tashi said:


> Yep mine tooo hun, we could always use our 'button' lol
> 
> Seriously Sailor I know the recipient of this one will be well made up


You leave that bloody button alone 

I love it already  Thank you so so much sailor  xxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

shazalhasa said:


> You leave that bloody button alone
> 
> I love it already  Thank you so so much sailor  xxxx


Hey you I want to see this in the 'flesh' so to speak  take it you didnt do 'Dog of the year' too busy having puppies


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

awww it looks fab already, really amazing work. well done to the winner to


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

tashi said:


> Hey you I want to see this in the 'flesh' so to speak  take it you didnt do 'Dog of the year' too busy having puppies


Yep we've had our babies, they came a little earlier than was expected so I made him stay home... he wasn't overly impressed especially as they didn't start coming out til gone 7pm lol There's always next year when we'll be taking the handsome boy in the portrait


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

shazalhasa said:


> Yep we've had our babies, they came a little earlier than was expected so I made him stay home... he wasn't overly impressed especially as they didn't start coming out til gone 7pm lol There's always next year when we'll be taking the handsome boy in the portrait


Yep too right Tell him I wasnt there to give him a cwtch anyhow


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Looking great already!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

tashi said:


> Yep too right Tell him I wasnt there to give him a cwtch anyhow


lol he likes his cwtch's too


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Whoo! Hoo!! looks FAB! already!! cant wait to see more,, feel like a little kid!  xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

looking good cant wait to see it completed


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

That's looking fab already. Congrats to the winner!! Can't wait to watch the updates! X


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

When I said sort of ... I meant I hadn`t picked one photo... No outlines on this one, so no cheating :nono: CONGRATUATIONS to the second winner 



shazalhasa said:


> You leave that bloody button alone
> 
> I love it already  Thank you so so much sailor  xxxx


No problems, the fur was soo long and straight, it was one photo that stood out and made me think.. OMG where do I start, and how will I make such long pencil strokes, with out them breaking up  and on top of that... such a drastic change in te colour of the fur... from virtually white, to dark brown at the tips in places... a challenge I liked the thought of


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

This little Lhasa really is challenging me lol soo much loooooooooong straight fur... I`m struggling to keep my hand and arm steady to make the lines look as straight as they are on the actual photo :blink::blink:


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

iam soooooo jealous, i want one doing :cryin: how much do you charge??


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Jealous :cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

sailor said:


> When I said sort of ... I meant I hadn`t picked one photo... No outlines on this one, so no cheating :nono: CONGRATUATIONS to the second winner


we're all going to be over analyzing our dogs noses now


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Two winners? Your spoiling us :lol: well done to the second winner, what a cutie nose!


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

What I love about this thread is everybody is genuinely pleased and delighted for the person that has "won" the portrait.I didn't send a pic in and I have been so excited waiting to see who has been chosen and how fantastic the drawing will be,and will be following it to the end like the last one.We need some more of these feel good threads:001_smile:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Now that second one is just a teeny bit harder to guess! Two?? Great


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Can I put the picture of who I think it is?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow!! Looks amazing ready very jealous 
Although I do have a black nosed dog or two lol


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I reckon its a labs nose! A lab on it's back? *analyse, analyse, analyse*! :lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

wow 2 winners? so generous! can't wait to see them develop


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Oooh a second one!! Sailor you sneaky sneakerson! 

Right so it's quite a big nose so either its a big-ish breed or the nose is close to the camera.

I'm going through your other thread tryna match a picture! I love guessing games


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

I think I know who it is.......


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

oooooo am so excited to see who the second winner is,


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

How funny i wonder how many people are going through the other thread looking at noses!!! 

What an amazing gift, def think if i can get the money together i would love one, only prob i have is the kids will want to be in it and so would need two kids and two dogs!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow congratulations to shazalhasa and the secret nose owner 
This is so much fun 
Nose identity search on!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sorry but I had to cheat a bit but I think I know who the nose belongs to and if I'm right, it's not a lab


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

shazalhasa said:


> I'm sorry but I had to cheat a bit but I think I know who the nose belongs to and if I'm right, it's not a lab


I am nearly 100% sure I know who's nose it is......

Shall we post who we think it is?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I think I know who it is.......


I think I know to!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Ooo a 2nd one. No idea on this one lol


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> I'm sorry but I had to cheat a bit but I think I know who the nose belongs to and if I'm right, it's not a lab


Really? Hm, my other half thought it was a lab- I'll have to poke him and get him to go back to the drawing board on his thoughts! I was thinking possibly a staffy myself- although I haven't had a browse through the photos.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I think I know who it is too...


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I think we should all post who we think it is, wonder if the dogs owner has worked it out :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I think we should all post who we think it is, wonder if the dogs owner has worked it out :lol:


Okay....I will go first 

I think its.........


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I think his name begins with E and ends with O


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I thought that to


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

i did think it could be  didn't want to get my hopes up


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh you are both so lucky, I am a little bit jealous!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> Oh you are both so lucky, I am a little bit jealous!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue_smilie:


I'm very jealous, the portraits are stunning! I'm saving for one...bit rubbish at saving though :glare:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Tapir said:


> I'm very jealous, the portraits are stunning! I'm saving for one...bit rubbish at saving though :glare:


Same here.....I am skint until at least next year so I shall just admire everyone elses for now.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Same here.....I am skint until at least next year so I shall just admire everyone elses for now.


Aww I know, all my money is going on a volunteer trip to a dog shelter...much more worth spending than on clothes etc for myself so I don't mind! I want the photo in my avatar as a drawing, my fave photo of Rose 

You'll have to get one with all of your gorgeous doggies in it, the 3 shelties and scorcher and charlie as well!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm sure it will be; the last one was superb.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Tapir said:


> Aww I know, all my money is going on a volunteer trip to a dog shelter...much more worth spending than on clothes etc for myself so I don't mind! I want the photo in my avatar as a drawing, my fave photo of Rose
> 
> You'll have to get one with all of your gorgeous doggies in it, the 3 shelties and scorcher and charlie as well!


I will one day. 

And ahh, nice to help out at a shelter. Its nice that people give money still even though moneys so tight at the moment.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thought i was excited before now i canna wait for updates :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Thought i was excited before now i canna wait for updates :lol:


:lol: i want a nose update too so i can be sure if it's Enzo or not


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Now this is one reason why I decided on this photo.... because the lips looked like they would frustrate me beyond belief and I was right :blink: its taken me alot longer than I thought and I still haven`t finished the lips... yet,...


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

sailor said:


> Now this is one reason why I decided on this photo.... because the lips looked like they would frustrate me beyond belief and I was right :blink: its taken me alot longer than I thought and I still haven`t finished the lips... yet,...


You'll do it. Have faith!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> :lol: i want a nose update too so i can be sure if it's Enzo or not


Looks like Enzo's nose to me


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Im confused! 
Iv either missed something or this is a different nose!

Oh wait, found it now! 

Congrats to the second winner  

(now youve gotta do winner 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 etc etc etc not fair to just do two  )


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Loving this thread, can't wait for more updates! Congrats to the winners


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Looks like Enzo's nose to me


and me hope so and can't wait to follow it,Enzo is gorgeous


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> :lol: i want a nose update too so i can be sure if it's Enzo or not





sailor said:


> Now this is one reason why I decided on this photo.... because the lips looked like they would frustrate me beyond belief and I was right :blink: its taken me alot longer than I thought and I still haven`t finished the lips... yet,...


Its Enzo!! Its got to be!! Lol!!

I will be following this thread because i am now obsessed with Sailors work


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

looks fantastic! I can't believe how fast you work!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am stunned and cant belive how fast but brilliant your work is, Congratulations to the chosen dogs owners  everyones dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

The nose looks so real in that second update as if you can almost reach out and and be meeted by a cold and wet snout  Look forward to the next update.


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aw wow congrats to both winners, omg can imagine ur faces when u see the finished article. started reading this thread and couldnt beleive how much sailor had done already on the first pic then seen the surprise omg ur fantastic !!

and what a lovely gesture :001_smile:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Grrrrr, I had just gone through, liked all posts as I read them and hit "quote" on questions or comments that needed a response, but no "quotes" have appeared in my reply box 

Some one asked about how much I charge... well these are freebies, for winners.
But I do normally charge, if anyone has questions on commissions, please pm.

Some one mentioned speed of work I think .... it`s called passion and pressure  sharp pencils and happy people waiting for updates 

There was a couple more, but can`t remember what about now

Anyhow, here is another update of dog portrait 1


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

You're a wonderful artist, what a talent to have! 

I could probably do a stick dog, sigh.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Look at that, I quote Jonesey and all the other "quotes" magically appear  I hate this netbook GRRRRR



paşa's mummy;2305357 said:


> iam soooooo jealous, i want one doing :cryin: how much do you charge??


please pm me if you want to ask questions about commissions



shetlandlover said:


> Jealous :cryin::cryin::cryin:


please don`t cry 



Tapir said:


> Aww I know, all my money is going on a volunteer trip to a dog shelter...much more worth spending than on clothes etc for myself so I don't mind! I want the photo in my avatar as a drawing, my fave photo of Rose
> 
> You'll have to get one with all of your gorgeous doggies in it, the 3 shelties and scorcher and charlie as well!


I think putting all your money into volunteering is fantastic  you will be wonderful helping at a dog shetler, well done you for helping like that



JJAK said:


> Im confused!
> Iv either missed something or this is a different nose!
> 
> Oh wait, found it now!
> ...


I wish I had the time and pencils lol



Tapir said:


> looks fantastic! I can't believe how fast you work!


I work better under pressure, and theres nothing more pressuring than having people waiting and watchin 



Jonesey said:


> You're a wonderful artist, what a talent to have!
> 
> I could probably do a stick dog, sigh.


Anyone can draw, they just need patience and if they dont have that, its easy to learn how to be patient, you just need to be determined


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

WOW both portraits are outstanding. Im late for work now as I HAD to log in again this morning to catch up as I fell asleep last night and didn't check the nose progression.


----------



## artbyjune (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautifully detailed work!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

sailor said:


> Now this is one reason why I decided on this photo.... because the lips looked like they would frustrate me beyond belief and I was right :blink: its taken me alot longer than I thought and I still haven`t finished the lips... yet,...


I'm soo excited         

I could just kiss that gorgeous nose already  :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Sailor all i can say is,i wish i had a fraction of your talent.Your work is a pleasure to see.Well done to the winners.*


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

It's amazing seeing the updates, you are very very talented :001_smile: I love this picture of him, it's the one I've got on my phone so am chuffed to bits that you picked it


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Your portraits are amazing, You have 2 very handsome subjects. I cant wait to see the updates


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

just saw my post re: dog shelter, and I hope it didn't come across as fishing for compliments! It really wasn't meant that way 

Anyway, the Lhasa is looking fabulous, can't wait to see these beautiful pics develop!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll be following both portraits :thumbup1: They look amazing already

Also love that so many of us love our dogs so much that we'd all really love a portrait like this doing! 



I took interest in this thread because I remember my granddad had a pencil portrait done of his dog, a border terrier he'd called dodger. It was one of those that did 2 views of the dog in 1 picture and it was hung pride of place on the wall. I unfortunately never met the dog but I remember staring at it's drawing for hours when I was little and we used to visit his house. It was so beautiful and captured more of the feeling of the dog than a photo ever did. 

I think thats why I decided to start drawing when I was little. Unfortunately sailor has more talent in 1 little finger than I ever did. 

Good threads!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

As we have all guessed both dogs really quickly then that is a lovely compliment to Sailors artist talents :001_smile::001_smile:

and Sailor I have a sussed you out!!! you didn't really pick Shazalhasas dog because it tested your drawing skills etc.... Oh no I know the reason...........


Bet you wanted one of her puppies :lol::thumbup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Sooo much detail on one little muzzle :blink: I thought I would be here forever trying to get those chops finished



Tapir said:


> just saw my post re: dog shelter, and I hope it didn't come across as fishing for compliments! It really wasn't meant that way
> 
> Anyway, the Lhasa is looking fabulous, can't wait to see these beautiful pics develop!


I didnt think you was lol dont stress, I just thought, what a nice thing for someone to do... anyone sopending their own money and time to help others deserves a compliment, whether fishing or not


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> As we have all guessed both dogs really quickly then that is a lovely compliment to Sailors artist talents :001_smile::001_smile:
> 
> and Sailor I have a sussed you out!!! you didn't really pick Shazalhasas dog because it tested your drawing skills etc.... Oh no I know the reason...........
> 
> Bet you wanted one of her puppies :lol::thumbup:


OMG, am I that transparent  :blink:

Welll I doubt she has sussed yet, soooo shhhhhh, it might still work :tongue_smilie:


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Fab Fab Fab, just love watching the drawings develope, and totally in awe of your talents, huge congrats to the two winners, bet you cant wait to hang these in pride of place in your homes.:w00t:

mo


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

sailor said:


> OMG, *am I that transparent*  :blink:
> 
> Welll I doubt she has sussed yet, soooo shhhhhh, it might still work :tongue_smilie:


No, you obviously are too good at it!  No one would ever guess my dog drawings, not even me.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Ooh this is really exciting - it's deffo not my boy but I cannot wait to see these portraits when they are finished :thumbup: they are looking really good so far!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the updates, so detailed and brilliant


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

So lifelike and the detail is superb. Thank you for sharing with us


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I wanna be able to draaaaaaaw :cryin:


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

the pics are looking amazing, you have a brill talant. congratulations to the winners:thumbup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

cheeky chops 
I`m really getting the hang of this long fur... I doubt I will ever fear getting commissions for pets with long fur after this lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant :thumbup:

I bet you'd be realy good at spots to


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I am soooo jealous of your talent. I want to do one of my boy as people can't do leos very well.... Apparently with them having black faces it makes it really difficult to get the depth perception  correct when looking from the front


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Brilliant :thumbup:
> 
> I bet you'd be realy good at spots to


oooo I dont know about that, spots can look alot like smudges and dirty marks ... they are very tricky



Tanya1989 said:


> I am soooo jealous of your talent. I want to do one of my boy as people can't do leos very well.... Apparently with them having black faces it makes it really difficult to get the depth perception  correct when looking from the front


I feel compelled to draw a leo now to test this theory out :blink:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow just wow


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> I am soooo jealous of your talent. I want to do one of my boy as people can't do leos very well.... Apparently with them having black faces it makes it really difficult to get the depth perception  correct when looking from the front


Is that why I can never draw bess right!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

sailor said:


> I feel compelled to draw a leo now to test this theory out :blink:


haha.... lol... good luck!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

sailor said:


> oooo I dont know about that, spots can look alot like smudges and dirty marks ... they are very tricky


Most of them are smudges & dirty marks


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am really looking forward to the next update!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

FAB! BRILL! FAB! BRILL! FAB! BRILL!!! oh forgot to say!! FAB/BRIL!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Both are forming well


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I must stop checking this thread every 5 mins for a update


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I must stop checking this thread every 5 mins for a update


see you in 5mins then when I keep checking and Enzo isn't my dog!!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I must stop checking this thread every 5 mins for a update


lol me too, I've been looking around the room trying to think where to put it and have decided it'll take pride of place above his little certificate... when I get around to framing it


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> I must stop checking this thread every 5 mins for a update


You can tell when I`m about to update, I go through liking the posts... so if you get a like from me on this thread, it means I have returned to update


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Looking goooooooood! Jealous?? much??  cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

sailor said:


> You can tell when I`m about to update, I go through liking the posts... so if you get a like from me on this thread, it means I have returned to update


oh i love it already, the softness of his muzzle to the curl in his ear you have drawn it so perfectly  I shall await my next like from you


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Theyre looking fanbloomintastic!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

They look fantastic. You are so clever.
I drew a gymnast for my exams at school and she looked deformed and in a great amount of pain by the time id finished.

I can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

They are looking fantastic


----------



## amberspy (Mar 3, 2011)

they are so fab ,i wish i could draw like that


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Slowly getting there 

If you think I have gone wrong anywhere as you are watching your dogs being drawn, please bring it to my attention, so I can adjust/re draw as I go


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

sailor said:


> Slowly getting there
> 
> If you think I have gone wrong anywhere as you are watching your dogs being drawn, please bring it to my attention, so I can adjust/re draw as I go


Yes... they look nothing like a Leonberger


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Yes... they look nothing like a Leonberger


lol  Dont you worry, I will be testing your leo`s depth of face theory soon enough... thats like saying... all black dogs are hard to draw :blink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

sailor said:


> Slowly getting there
> 
> If you think I have gone wrong anywhere as you are watching your dogs being drawn, please bring it to my attention, so I can adjust/re draw as I go


Looking good. Very soft and gentle.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Youre not the only one with talent Sailor, Ive done a portrait of Henrick and Bella for you, I do commissions if anyones interested ,








(ok I admit it this was a blatant excuse to post so I dont keep missing the updates)


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

You've got his expression spot on :thumbup:


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

They're both looking really good.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They are fantastic drawings 

TheDogsmother ...... hmm not as good :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Loving them both


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Youre not the only one with talent Sailor, Ive done a portrait of Henrick and Bella for you, I do commissions if anyones interested ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that nearly made me wet myself, can you warn us beofre posting things like this, I snorted my cup of tea down my nose lol. excellent.

Sailor, your drawing are fantastic, just loving this thread.

Mo


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

They are both coming on great


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nearly peed myself too!  x sooo funny  but very promising  x


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Now i am sitting here giggling at the snorting and wetting, but I am sufficiently impressed tdm to ask for a commission, well perhaps a freebie to get your reputation out there!

You could make a mint, (well a pack of polos!)



And the point of the thread, Sailor they are amazing! I bet they look even better in real life too.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

They're amazing!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Youre not the only one with talent Sailor, Ive done a portrait of Henrick and Bella for you, I do commissions if anyones interested ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have captured Henrick and Bella beautifully  
.... *politely said, after I laughed my noodles back out,through my nose* ..... :blink:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Looking fab as always.........

It's the eyes that you do that always have the real impact for me.

So much life and soul in them that the picture is alive so to speak :001_smile:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thay are going to be amazing.. Looking fab :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Absolutely brilliant :thumbup:


Same from me!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

they are both beautiful


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I just can't get over how fab both of these are, the expressions are the hardest to get right and you've got both spot on.

I'm going to go looking through my poochie photos and see what else I can find for you  can you send me a price list please


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> I just can't get over how fab both of these are, the expressions are the hardest to get right and you've got both spot on.
> 
> I'm going to go looking through my poochie photos and see what else I can find for you  can you send me a price list please


Are the others feeling a tad jealous haha


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

both stunning


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Incredible !!!!


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

they are absolutely fabby cant wait to see the end results. congratrs to shazalhasa and enzo's mum. both cracking dogs


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Bloomin brilliant,


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

You are super talented. Great work!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

fab fab fab fab fab fab fab fab *fabulous *:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

The texture you're acheiving is amazing, Sailor, absolutely amazing, especially with Enzo, I feel like I could almost reach out and touch his muzzle!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

The pics are coming along and are truly beautiful,you have really captured something special there,they are AMAZING!!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Youre not the only one with talent Sailor, Ive done a portrait of Henrick and Bella for you, I do commissions if anyones interested ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous - just scared both my dogs by bursting out laughing! Brilliant!
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Totally gutted for myself!

Totally envious of the winners!

Truly Beautiful dogs that you have chosen!

Your drawings are stunning!

Send me a price list too!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic Drawings


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

sailor said:


> ahhhhhhhhh lovely pics i am slightly biased as i am Enzo's auntie


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

These pictures are amazing! Some lucky recipients there and with some beautiful dogs too


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow they are looking amazing!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all the lovely comments and even the funny posts lol see laughing over thedogsmother and her beautiful portrait 



















To those assking about price lists,
It goes like this

A5 £25
A4 £80
A3 £150
A2 £200

That is for just 1 dog with no background.

The portraits drawn on this thread are A5, but depsite being small (5" x 8") you can see there is still a hell aof n awful amount of detail and time that goes into them.

A5/A4 suits face and head study
A3/A2 suits full body study


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Will definately be giving you an order, I'd love one of my Rusty too and probably Tipsy as these are the ones that live with me full time. 

I can't get over the eyes on Enzo, they are amazing !!!

Question... how do you think you'd fair with Tux and all his white ?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Have to say the way you capture the texture is unbelievable.
Looking fab as ever :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sailor said:


> Thank you everyone for all the lovely comments and even the funny posts lol see laughing over thedogsmother and her beautiful portrait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Absolutely brilliant.*


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

sailor said:


> Thank you everyone for all the lovely comments and even the funny posts lol see laughing over thedogsmother and her beautiful portrait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think people always appreciate how much time and effort goes into a portrait to capture the likeness. I think you are doing an amazing job on these two.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I love it so much, his eyes are amazing :001_wub:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you take commissions for dogs only or would you draw cats as well?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Stunning, just stunning  Really gifted artist.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow as always, now to decide who i'd like done and what picture to choose!!!!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Whoop! Whoop! FANTASTIC!!!!! you go girl! hehehe!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you 
I can`t believe I`m already soo close to completing these two lovely looking dogs  It feels like only yesterday that I was searching through tonnes of photos :blink:

Heres the updates





















shazalhasa said:


> Will definately be giving you an order, I'd love one of my Rusty too and probably Tipsy as these are the ones that live with me full time.
> 
> I can't get over the eyes on Enzo, they are amazing !!!
> 
> Question... how do you think you'd fair with Tux and all his white ?


There is only one way to find out guess  
but I have drawn a polar bear in the past and from what I remember, it turned out ok



Sacremist said:


> Do you take commissions for dogs only or would you draw cats as well?


I draw people, pets and vehicles, if yoou would like to see a sample of each, please PM me your email address to send them to


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

They are gorgeous and how clever are you? 

I still haven't progressed from the cartoon cat i've been drawing since a kid and even then only I know it's a cat!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amazing pictures and you have done them both quickly too


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

amazing omg thats fab


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Absolutely amazing. The eyes in the top pic are scarily realistic!! Ive never seen drawings like it! I can see your going to be very busy after these! X


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

The little Lhasa is finished


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Excellent


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sailor said:


> The little Lhasa is finished


*OUTSTANDING! and you have done it so quick.You should be so proud of yourself.*


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

sailor said:


> The little Lhasa is finished


Hope you don't mind, I've put this on my facebook wall to show it off.

IT'S FAB !!!! 
love it love it love it


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

F~a~n~b~l~o~o~d~y~t~a~s~t~i~c!!:d:d:d


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

stunning , it takes ur breath away:001_smile:


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Truely amazing how you have such an eye for detail.

Fabulous


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Do you do budgerigars


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

really beautiful


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

tinamary said:


> Do you do budgerigars


Yes, I have an example of a budgies head, a cocketials head... in fact, i have about 15 different birds heads I have drawn lol if you want to see an example of the budgie, or other birds, just send me your email address


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh its amazing :001_wub: x
Sailor im sure i Pmed you y'day can u check i didnt have a brain fart and not send xx


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I`m just trying to put Enzos update up, but for some reason the photo isn`t uploading, I will keep trying..... should be here any minute



XxZoexX said:


> Oh its amazing :001_wub: x
> Sailor im sure i Pmed you y'day can u check i didnt have a brain fart and not send xx


I will check now... I keep having to r4efresh my browser else it wont show me the latest replies/posts/threads etc etc so most likely you did send it, but my browser needs refreshing


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sailor,we are not worthy(bows down)

They are amazing,the eyes on Enzo are so lifelike,you really have got it spot on,


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Atlast, Enzo has two ears 












theevos5 said:


> Sailor,we are not worthy*(bows down)*
> They are amazing,the eyes on Enzo are so lifelike,you really have got it spot on,


Thank you, but please get up, your making me blush


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Still cant get over the detail.. Looks fab!!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, just beautiful pictures. I love how you capture emotions.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!!!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

sailor said:


> Atlast, Enzo has two ears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing, thank you


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Both looking great..Two very pleased owners by the looks of it


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you got a website sailor ?? If not then you should definately get one and if you have then let me know and I'll put a link on my site


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Absolutely Brill Well done.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

amazing pictures, and so fast! really beautiful x


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww wow u could actually feel sorry for him and offer a treat lol

do these doggies know theyre like royalty yet? omg ur gonna have to bow to them now they will expect the very best


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Just read through this whole thread and after picking myself back up off the floor from the dog mothers post & drawing I have come to a conclusion about sailor's drawing....
AMAZING 

seriously took my breath away


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone 
Sorry for the dealy, having terrible problems with netbook, roll on when I can get a proper PC 

Enzo almost has his collar now, his close to being completed 











shazalhasa said:


> Have you got a website sailor ?? If not then you should definately get one and if you have then let me know and I'll put a link on my site


I am working on getting myself a website, hopefully when I get a pc, I can do it properly and really get going with my artwork, as said to Heidi, I will make links available in my sig as I get links, and also I will pass them on to people who ask for them, if they don`t have sigs shown, or prefer not to use facebook


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Incredible, nearly done now :001_smile:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awwww its fantastic!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Finished ... phew


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sailor said:


> Finished ... phew


*The eyes stand out lovely,you really are one clever lady.*


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like a heads just about to plonk itself on your lap


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

sailor said:


> Finished ... phew


absolutely amazing , i love it, thank you SO much for picking my Enzo


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I have to say thats bloody good. If it were any more real looking he would be moving.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another Brilliant pic :thumbup:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Fab! Think I might save some pennies and get one done of Tia the cat I lost last year x


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fanbloodytastic, I have liked you on FB now


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

FANTASTIC! again! Hun! so life like AMAZING!


----------

